# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  FAQs

## ptbyjason

*POSTED BY GEAREDUP*


This will prevent you from asking redundant questions or questions that could simply be answered through research! 


Q.What does "bump" mean? 
A.Bump takes the topic to the top of the page! 

Q.What is a good size needle to use? 
A.22-23 guage 1.5in long! (varies slightly depending on type of gear)

Q.Where can I get needles? 
A.www.carecenter.com androusa.com

Q.Do I need clomid, Nolvadex or Arimidex before I start my cycle? 
A.Yes, always have one of these on hand in case of gyno! 

Q.Can I drink Winstrol ? 
A.Yes 

Q.What is a good beginners cycle if I am scared of the needle? 
A.There really isn't one, you need to get over yuor fear of the needle before you should start AS! 

Q.What does AS stand for? 
A.Anabolic Steroids 

Q.How long should I wait before I begin my next cycle? 
A.Atleast the same amount of time you were on! (you know Grant Pitts? Does 12wks cycles and stays off for 12 wks between, that means only 2 cycles a year and that's usually with basic stuff (NO GH) like tests, EQ etc..something to think about!)

Q.Which test is best? 
A.This is a personal preference and they all give good results! 

Q.Is it ok to take clenbuterol with my cycle? 
A.If you are on a cutting cycle then yes otherwise save it for when you get off the juice! 

Q.What is the conversion for AS ml's to cc's? 
A.1ml=1cc 

Q.How much should I load up in the syringe? 
A.A safe amount is no more than 3ml or 3cc's in the glutes! I would go less for shoulder and leg injections! 

Q.I think I have been scammed what should I do? 
A.Email the mods they will try and help you! 

Q.How do I find out if someone is a scammer? 
A.Email all the mods and as many vets as you can! Also try to find others that have ordered from them! 

Q.Can I drink alchohol while on a cycle? 
A.You can but it isn't very good for your liver! 

Q.Can I smoke marijuana while on a cycle? 
A.Once again you can do anything you want but it isn't a good idea! It can also promote gyno! 

Q.I don't have a clue what to take for my cycle what should I do? 
A.Read through the old posts and do as much research as you can! Compose something you think may be a good cycle and check it out with the members on this board. I really dont think people search through these posts enough there is so much valueable info on here just not necessarily at the top anymore.

Q.Are most of the sources out there legit? 
A.No most of them are people trying to take your money and delay your cycle! If the price looks too good to be true then it probably is! 

Q.Can I preload my juice in the syringes? 
A.Yes but I wouldn't keep them like this for any really long period of time! 

Q.Can I mix my steroids? 
A.I only mix oil based steroids in the same injection but some will disagree! 

Q.Will steroids make my hair fall out? 
A.No, but they can speed up the process! (It will provoke a predisposition)

Q.Will I go sterile and not be able to have kids because of steroids? 
A.Steroids will only temporarily lower sperm count while on a cycle and will go back to normal! 

Q.What can I do so my parents and friends won't find out I am juicing? 
A.Wear baggy clothes and tell them you are on a lot of weight gainer and supplements! 

Q.My friends are taking HGH would it be good for me to take it? 
A.I wouldn't recommend to unless you have completed more than a few cycles! If you have to ask that question the answer is NO. If you don't know EVERYTHING about GH the answer is NO. If you haven't been juicing for years the answer is NO. Just my opinions.

Q.Where can I learn about the steroid laws and places to go to find out info in case I was busted? 
A.www.steroidlaw.com

----------


## PaPaPumP

What does it mean when somebody says "PaPa , you are the PIMP of ALL pimps...how did you become so great??"


I say you add that to the FAQ

----------


## ptbyjason

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *What does it mean when somebody says "PaPa , you are the PIMP of ALL pimps...how did you become so great??"
> 
> *


It means PaPaPump is using more than one username.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ECFATCAT

thats too funny ...big bump

----------


## PurpleOnes

Ty for this, really good FAQs.

----------

